

Larry Lessig moving to Harvard - tjic
http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2008/12/harvard_snags_a.html

======
pg
<http://www.rei.com/product/752777>

~~~
apu
Am I missing something, or does Lessig's move to Harvard come with a free
jacket?

~~~
AndrewWarner
That REI link was meant to say that it's cold in Boston.

